# Mac Rollsharp?



## andrewbandrew55 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello, I am getting my mom a MAC Pro 8" chefs knife to replace her Wusthoff that my dad cracked while hacking at some bones...anyway, MAC recommends their Rollsharp hand sharpener for all their knives. It seems like a good option for my mom who I don't want to burden with getting into stones or steels, but at $15, it seems like a 'too good to be true' solution to keeping that knife up to snuff. Has anyone had any experience with the MAC rollsharp? preferably using them with MAC knives? what about other manual hand sharpeners, such as the chef's choice manual 2-stage sharpener? 

thanks.


----------



## rbrosseau (Jan 19, 2009)

I own three Mac Knives as well as the rollsharp and the white ceramic sharpening rod. I find that the rollsharp works wonderfully if you use it religiously. If your knife becomes too dull then you may need to re-hone it with the sharpening rod (it is slightly coarser) or a whetstone.
The rollsharp simply acts as a traditional steel does but with a slight honing efect. It re-aligns the blade like a steel, and hones with the small ridges on half of each side of the ceramic roller( you will notice if you look close). The honing effect is however very minimal and will wear quickly if used in a professional setting. I am on my third one. 
For my knifes I use a combination of all three. I use the whetstone about monthly, the roller daily and rod for touchups between using the stone if i cant get my blade sharp enough with the roller.
If you are a home cook or this is not your main knife, you could go years with only haveing to use the rollsharp and not require a proper sharpeing with a whetstone.

hope that helps


----------

